# Pats or Eagles?



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Big day is coming up. Who's your favorite and who do you have money on?


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

The Eagles for sure!


----------



## danio27 (Jul 24, 2004)

The Pats...third time in four years. That'll be sweet!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I think it will come down the to running backs- Dillon and Westbrook. I'm a Dolphin fan so I'm kinda going for the Pats. I'd like to say we beat the Super Bowl Champs!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Pats, I guess... None of the teams I pull for got in and no southern teams


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Eagles. But only because I'm sick of the Patriots.

No Pittsburg this year ::tear::


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

> Eagles. But only because I'm sick of the Patriots.


The Eagles, are you sure? I mean, I loved the "Hotel California" album, but
this is the Super Bowl! :supz: Yeah, none of my faves made it either [smilie=m:

Bill


----------



## wicked_good_guppies (Mar 19, 2004)

You have to think that the Patriots will win...they hardly ever lose...except to the dolphins. However, with 7 points the eagles are a mighty tempting bet


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

I'M Sick of seeing the patriots in the Super Bowl.....Go Philly I got my money on them.Watch for the deep passes this game with the pats cb hurting 
GO DEUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCE


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Getting excited, only a few hours before kick off.


----------

